
Little Things I Like to Do with Git (2017) - kaeruct
https://csswizardry.com/2017/05/little-things-i-like-to-do-with-git/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409269)

------
skywal_l
\--word-diff how the f __* I didn 't know that !

------
dengsauve
I dig it, definitely some commands mentioned here I found useful, and the
--word-diff is so nice. Thanks for sharing.

------
stblack
Excellent article, and reader comments in the article’s GitHub issue are good,
too.

This post should have [2017] in its HN title.

------
ncmncm
I like the "git recent" alias best. "vi ~/.gitconfig" I come!

